# My new A+ PS2



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I just want to say "Thank You" to Perry Adkisson - as I've received my A+ Slingshot from him the other day.
What a great little slingshot!
Right out of the box, I did my best shooting ever with 11 hits out of 12 on my wonton soup lid.

The A+ is now the smallest slingshot that I own - this one is _very_ pocketable.
I find it very interesting to try out the different takes that different people have on slingshot design.
The A+ has a short handle and pinky hole, vs. say a longer handle and palm swells.
Both designs work great!

The Ammo Pouch that you see in the image is extremely nice as well - feels like deer skin.

I highly recommend checking out these slingshots if you haven't already!

Thanks again Perry.









***The second pic is neither me, nor the A+, but I've been looking for a place to use it!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice looking Catty, I wouldnt mind being slung by that chick either.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah, it shoots great!

The girl in the image is Kari Wurher from the TV movie "Thinner."


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

All slingshots should be modeled like that


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

treefork said:


> All slingshots should be modeled like that


Yeah, I'd buy more that way!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice SS, would be even better if she came with it to!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The PS2 is one of the first slingshots I ever bought. It changed my whole outlook and way of shooting. I probably have about 75 slingshots now ( I've never counted) and the PS2 is still in the top 5 of the best shooters I have.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful slingshot I need to get me one!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

it looks great! i am a bit jealous







my maple ps2 still not here yet.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a ps1 from A+ and it fits my hand perfectly.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Daniel J said:


> it looks great! i am a bit jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine did take a while Daniel J.
I know that it took the whole 14 business days that Perry indicates, plus maybe 2 or 3 more...


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

Whoa! Gonna have to get me one of those! (The slingshot, not the other picture. I'm too old, balding, flabby, and homely and besides, my wife can shoot, too. She won't be exactly thrilled with the slingshot, either, but...meh...)


----------

